# BeJeweler vs Kandi Cane vs other?



## hls1621 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am new to Rhinestone Decorating, so I was wondering what tool is best for decorating t shirts?

I don't know if I should get a BeJeweler, Kandi Kane, or what else there is?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Besides manual setting and the ones you mentioned, there are some other options....If you search in this thread there are some interesting posts on doing it yourself without the bedazzler etc...which I would not buy for any reason...but other options are:

Glitzup applicator that uses heat and vacuum to place stones...problem is the tip of the applicator is hot..like a small soldering iron..one slip and you have a hole where you may not want it! Costs around $100 plus shipping...I think www.allamericanprintsupply.com is a distributor..or at least they were showing it at ISS Long Beach, but their site seems to be down. I am not a great fan but it is better than bedazzler etc.

Next option is a bit more pricey..you can get a machine like at VHS-350 Manual Handheld Rhinestone Setting Machine for around $1500. Mesa charges over $1800 I think...but it does well and does not require a hot tip to ruin the garment but uses ultra sound to activate the hot fix glue

Other than that you are stuck with going big (over 5K) with either the DAS system...Rhinestone Setting System or the Roland Engraver http://rolandasd.com/asd/products/engravers/EGX350/default.asp


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

There's the option of having someone with the Roland or DAS system making a template for you as well if you have a few solid designs that you want. With the templates you would need a heat press to apply the design as a whole though. Some forum members have done this for each other in the past, I think some of the rhinestone threads have some info about who will do it and cost.


----------



## hls1621 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks so much for the input!

What are your opinions about the Roland EXG-350?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have the Roland EGX350 and I was really frustrated at first as the machine is not really user friendly out of the box but I managed to get through some designs and then I used the new software and had problems right away.BUT after a 2 day class in Irvine, CA I found all the answers and now feel confident in the use of the machine. When you invest that kind of $$ you need spend a few bucks more to get good start and never look back


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I actually just bought an EGX350 at ISS in January and so far it seems to be a fun machine. I purchased it primarily for doing signs, one partner is redoing one of his hotels and we'll be doing all his ADA signage. I've experimented with Rhinestones a little bit. 

I'm still having issues getting the depth right I think, but have made a few decent templates. The software's got a little bit of a learning curve and there's not a whole lot of help available as far as demo videos or anything (thinking bout making some for others). The help files are seldom helpful and no real good examples given. There was a tutorial about engraving some name plates with EngraveStudio, but they did too much CYA (cover your arse) so the example didn't really teach me anything about setting up the engraving parameters. If I was doing a tutorial, I'd go from start to finish with a piece of material and the result and then of course state that it changes depending on depth material type, and so on. 

As far as problems with it goes. Haven't had too many issues with the equipment yet, just making it do what I have in mind. There was a strange error I got that was like "Position Overflow", couldn't find anything about it in the manuals, googled it with EGX350, and it's only covered in the German manual, translation was something to do with the vector path and I ended up just telling it to ignore. One of the annoying things it does is cancel the job when you open the cover (even if it's paused). I might end up getting rid of this safety feature myself, as I'm used to open system where I can check my depth and everything after a single letter. 

Luckily I've had prior experience with engravers (not the EGX 350, but some of the bigger multicams) so I was able to apply quite a bit of that experience and terminology. If you're looking at making a lot of neat engraved things, I'd say go for it. It will take quite a bit of dabbling with software and hardware, an engraver is much more complex than printers and vinyl cutters in my opinion.


----------



## hls1621 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks so much for the responses.

Joeshaul, what other engravers have you used? I am just starting out and looking more into it, the 350 is out of my budget. Is there anything cheaper that you could suggest for making templates?

I appreciate it!


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I believe the EGX20 and EGX30 lines are capable at about half the price (Ordway sells an EGX20 for $2300, and a 30 for $3200). I would doublecheck with Roland to ensure it's compatible with their Rwear studio software though. 

I'm unsure if there is anything less expensive by other manufacturers out there. Most of the engraving manufacturers aim at large format (2'x2' or bigger) and generally a price tag of $8000+.


----------



## hls1621 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you.

Do you know of any other ways to make templates for the rhinestones?


----------



## chan89 (Jun 19, 2007)

just wondering if you know how to get the letters on the t shirt with the rhines like in your post with the Mesa VHS-350 ad did they have to do this with a computer software program and if I was to purchase the glitz up will I be able to do letters if so how? So my question in simple terms how to place rhinestone wording on a t shirt with a inexpensive machine?


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

you could take a look at this system:

Rhinestone Setting System

and you don't even need to go that route. for the cost of the engravers talked about above you could buy:

1) a vinyl cutter w/optical eye registration (roland gx-24) approx $1500
2) a heat press. pricing from $500
3) stone setting software (r wear from roland) approx $500

you would output your design from r wear to the cutter. it would cut your template on a material available at sign shops. place hotfix stones in template. transfer with tape masking material and heat press to shirt.

and then you leave yourself open to doing inkjet transfer, vinyl cutting for heat applied apparel decoration and signage.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

Can you apply transfers with the handheld applicators. I am not familiar with them. I sell transfers and a customer asked me this. She has the machine that requires you pick up and place the stones so I didn't know if it would work or not. Can you press the applicator to the top of a stone covered in tape and get it to work


----------

